# My doujin OC persona/fursona



## -xSuishox- (Mar 12, 2010)

Name: Suisho Tenshi Hoshinokibo

Age: Currently 21

 Sex: Female 

Species: Human/Goddess/Suicune (Okami/Neko)

Height: '5 "6

Weight: 220 lbs

Appearance: Curvy and volupotous

- Hair and fur: Human Hair/Skin-Blonde blending down to bright red and   then blending to dark blue, and has porcelain white skin
                    Suicune Hair/Fur: Long running purple mane, bright blue fur

- Markings: White diamond-shaped markings on back, shoulders, and thighs

- Eye color: Human-Silver ice blue with red glasses (has very bad vision)
                 When In Virtue Form- Deep sapphire blue
                 When In Suicune Form-Deep ruby red

- Other features: Freckles on face and cheeks   

Behavior and Personality: Can be too innocent, oblivious to reality, and naive. Very passionate, sensual, and sexual in nature to her significant other. Impulsive, negative, rebellious, angry, and at times acts childish. Otherwise when people she respects see the good side of her, she's sweet, caring, loving, bubbly, and nurturing, and views life in her own positive way. Humorously random and has a odd sense of humor as well when it comes to things in general. 

Skills: Can use all 12 Elements, uses time and space to teleport and time travel  between alternate realities, time periods, and dimensions. Also has the  power of body manipulation. Can change hair, eyes, body type, skin,  age, etc. Cannot change gender though.              

Weaknesses/Phobias: Spiders, thunderstorms, tornadoes, getting hit with a ball,  fire, dying in sleep 

Likes/Hobbies: Anime/manga 
        drawing 
        writing 
        football  
        game shows 
        paying homage 
        shopping 
        Internet 
        cats
        wolves
        volunteering
        collecting
        red roses
        fan pairings 
        Punk-Goth clothes 
        mature  men who commit to an relationship 100%

Dislikes: Anime/manga haters
           vermin
           thunderstorms
           reality  shows
           crappy music
           no computer to access 
           Ouka haters
           Pokemon/Suicune  haters
           bad food
           senseless violence 
           prejudice
           nightmares
           drunks
           unnecessary accusations
           stupid decisions
           immature/uncommitted men
           messiness/sloppiness
           nagging
           people who put  words in her mouth
           people who don't let her finish what she's saying
           people who make her mad/cuss
           annoying people
           grossness
           kids who throw  tantrums
           all things evil and immoral 
           abuse of anything 
---
Lucky Number(s): 1, 3, 7, 9, 12

Cup Size: 32E

Jean/Dress Size: Plus Size 18

Blood Type: B+

Birthstone: Ruby

Favorite Candy: Chocolate, caramel, sour neon gummy worms, taffy, danish

Favorite  Flowers: Red Roses, Dogwood, Rhododendren, Magnolia

Favorite Music:  80s, 90s, Techno, Dance, JPop, Japanesque, Classical, New Age

Favorite  Subjects in School: Art, History, Science, Creative Writing, Health,  Computers

Native American Totem: Wolf, Cheetah, Lion, Dragon, Scorpion

Race: White/Native American

Nationality: White/Native American/Japanese

Leader/Princess/Queen of: The Elements of the Seven Cardinal Virtues

Heiress  Royal Name: Ouka

Heiress Royal Title: Legendary Queen Ouka Suisho  Tenshi Hoshinokibo

Summoning Guardian Pokemon: Suicune, Arceus,  Regigigas, Dialga, Palkia, Lucario, Celebi, Rayquaza, Mew, Jirachi,  Latias, Deoxys (All users of time and space)

DNA infused with:  Suicune (okami/neko)

Heirarchy Rank: Virtue

Interspecies  Classification: Human/Goddess/Pokemon Hybrid

Goddess Rank: Space  Fighter Valkyrie

Virtue Title/Rank: Rainbow Universe of Hope

Elements:  Universe (All 12 Elements) and Time

Main Color Code: Rainbow

Secondary  Color Code: Black and White

Virtue Transformation Icon: Rainbow  Universe of Hope's Star

Life Chakra/Ki: Alpha

Life Crystal: Alpha  Universe Crystal

Henshin Yell: "Rainbow Universe of Hope's Star,  Execute!"

Weapon: Nijiuchuseigei
---

Clothing/Personal Style: anime apparel, Punk-Goth apparel

Goal(s): To defeat Seraphilia and marry her destined sweetheart Takuya

Profession: Anime Artist

Dream Careers: Animator, Novelist, Manga-Ka, Sex Educator, Self-Help Advice  Columnist 

Personal quote(s): "Nyahahahaha!" "Nyahchu!" "Meorrrowwww!" "Maow!"

Theme song(s):  "SUNRISE" by Puffy AmiYumi
                      "Sanctuary" by Utada Hikaru
                      "Makenai!" Sailor Moon Sailor Stars Opening Theme
                      "DAN DAN" by Field of View/DBGT Opening Theme

Birthdate: July 30th

Star sign(s): Western-Leo 
              Rising Sign-Scorpio 
              Chinese-Year of the Dragon element Earth

Favorite food(s): Fruit, Cereal, Chinese, Mexican, French Fries, PB&J sandwich, ramen,  chicken, popcorn, cheese snacks 

Favorite drink(s): Sprite, Fresca, Sunkist, Seagram's Ginger Ale, Fanta Orange 

Favorite location(s): The mall, movie theaters, arts n crafts stores, anime-related stores, the local park

Favorite weather: Mildly warm springs and coolish autumns

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue, Rainbow

Least liked food: Mainly vegetables

Least liked drink(s): Mountain Dew, Dr. Pepper

Least liked location(s): Dangerous neighborhoods

Least liked weather: Cold winters and very hot summers

Favorite person(s): Takuya, Alyssa

Least liked person/Enemy: Seraphilia

Friends: Meryl, Yakume, Lindi, Becky, Reynah, Alyssa

Relations: Tsukihi Ohi (real mother), Tsuyoi (earth mother), Junsuinain (guardian seraphim angel) 

Significant other: Takuya Hikaru Toshiyama

Orientation: Heterosexual


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

rainbow! I love rainbows!


----------

